# [Diplomarbeit] Befragung zur Arbeit mit Photoshop



## BSE Royal (25. Juni 2005)

Bei mir steht demnächst meine Diplomarbeit an.
Hierzu bräucht ich zur Besseren Umsetzung meines Themas (hat etwas mit E-Learning zu tun) von euch ein paar Informationen zur Verwendung Photoshops.
Nachfolgend habe ich einmal die für mich wichtigen Punkte definiert.
Es wäre schön wenn ihr zu diesen Themen Stellung nehmen könnte.

Ich bitte darum, keinen Of-Topic Thread hieraus resultieren zu lassen. Ich möchte eine reine faktische Auflistung, wenn möglich.

Auch wenn die Beantwortung wohl ein bisslein länger dauert wäre ich für eine starke Resonanz sehr dankbar! (Je mehr Fragen ihr beantworten könnt, desto besser für meine Arbeit   )

--------------------------

*1. * Verwendet ihr Photoshop privat, geschäftlich oder beides?

*2.* (Falls noch im Hinterkopf)  Mit welcher Version habt ihr begonnen? Was waren damals die "bahnbrechenden Neuerungen" der aktuellen Version? Mit welcher Version arbeitet ihr aktuell?

*3.  * Wie war euer erster Eindruck von Photoshop? War es umständlich, verständlich, (zu) komplex, leicht zugänglich. Hat es eure Anforderungen an die Funktionen in Sachen Komplexität überschritten? (hätte es auch ein einfacheres Programm getan)

Hier bitte ehrliche Antworten. Mir ist klar, das jeder Photoshop dringend braucht und wohl schwer zugibt, dass es ihn evtl. überfordert (hat), aber ehrliche Antworten sind sehr wichtig. Wer nicht dazu stehen mag, einfach die Antwort auf diese Frage weglassen.

*4.* Was waren für euch zu Beginn der Arbeit mit Photoshop die unverständlichsten Funktionen? Mit welchen Funktionen habt ihr euch schwer getan, welche machen euch noch immer Probleme? (z.B. Ebenenprinzip, Zeichenstift,...) 
Könnt ihr knapp schildern, warum es Probleme macht? Schlecht dokumentiert, unlogisch aufgebaut? Einfach nur getestet, ohne in der Hilfe nachzuschlagen, und dafür nicht intuitiv genug zu verwenden?...

*5.*  Welche Einsatzgebiete hat Photoshop für euch? Screendesign, Print, Flyer,... wo liegen die Schwerpunkte, wo nur Ab-und-Zu Anwendugnen?

*6. * Auf welche Art und Weise bringt ihr euch neues Wissen bei? Bücher, Online-Hilfen (Tutorials, F1,...) Try-and-Error. Habt ihr verschiedene Varianten getestet und könnt ihr Vergleiche anstellen?

*7. *  Wer bereits mit Lern-DVDs gearbeitet hat:  Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? Was ist euch daran positiv, was negativ aufgefallen? (bitte keine Verlage nennen, nur allgemeine Erfahrungen damit)

*8. *  An die Photoshop Anfänger/Leicht Fortgeschrittenen:  Was für bessere Hilfestellungen könntet ihr euch innerhalb des Programms vorstellen, um es einsteigerfreundlicher zu machen, falls überhaupt nötig?

*9. * Noch eine Frage an die Einsteiger (oder auch an alle anderen, wenn sie es noch wissen): 
 Welches sind die ersten Funktionen die ihr in Photoshop gesucht habt? Gab es bestimmte Ergebnisse die ihr bewußt erzielen wolltet? (z.B. Kopf einer Person auf eine andere setzen, ein Bild einfärben,...)

*10. * Welche 10 Werkzeuge/Menübefehle/Filter verwendet ihr am häufigsten? (Keine Ordnung nach Wichtigkeit innerhalb dieser 10er Folge nötig)

-------------------

lg, der BSE!

/edit: Wer seine Antwort nicht hier öffentlich geben mag, kann dies natürlich auch per PM an mich oder als Email an info"at"photozauber.de tun.
Die Daten werden dann natürlich vertraulich behandelt!
Danke euch!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (25. Juni 2005)

Hi,

naja, ich versuch mich mal:

1. Beides.

2. Begonnen mit 5, aktuell 7 (bin etwas knapp bei Kasse im Moment, daher muss CS noch etwas warten. Ausserdem bin ich mit v. 7 eigentlich zufrieden).

3. Mein erster Kontakt muss ca. 1997 gewesen sein - damals habe ich durch Ausprobieren viel herausbekommen. Mir fällt es grundsätzlich leicht, mich in eine neue Software einzuarbeiten, daher kann ich von keinen größeren Problemem berichten. Es hat mir wohl auch geholfen, dass ich mit den Grundprinzipien von Grafiksoftware damals schon etwas vertraut war (habe Bildbearbeitungsprogramme auf dem ATARI geschrieben -> Monochom  ).

4. Das Ebenenprinzip fand ich von Anfang an sehr praktisch; ebenfalls die Füllmethoden. Mit Masken etc. habe ich allerdings erst viel später gearbeitet - ich kam am Anfang gut ohne zurecht unt das Konzept war mir damals neu. Mit den Pfadwerkzeugen arbeite ich in PS auch heute noch sehr wenig; die finde ich schlecht implementiert (oder ich mache etwas grundsätzlich falsch). Für Arbeiten mit Pfaden greife ich lieber zu einer Vektoranwendung.

5. Von allem ein Wenig. Hauptdächlich mache ich im Moment die Dinge (Screendesign) mit PS, die sich mit Vektorgrafiken eher aufwändig realisieren lassen. Für Flyer und Printmedien greife ich zuerst auch zu Vektorgrafik- und DTP-Anwendungen - PS ist bei mir eher für die Feinheiten zuständig (bzw. wenn es um Photos geht).

6. Hauptsächlich Learning by Doing, ansonsten (mitgeliefertes) Handbuch bzw. Hilfe. Auf spezielle Dinge stößt man auch beim Stöbern im Forum, aber einen Vergleich kann ich da schlecht ziehen, da ich diese Methoden recht gleichwertig anwende.

7. nada. 

8. Zu Beginn fand ich ich, dass die Verteilung einiger Funktionen in den unterschiedlichen Menüs etwas unlogisch aufgebaut ist (aber man gewöhnt sich dran) und dass einige Tastaturkommandos in der Hilfe schlecht auffindbar sind.

9. Kann ich nicht mehr sagen. Ich habe zu Beginn rein privat damit rumgespielt und mein Wissen durch Ausprobieren erweitert. Bestimmte Aufgaben habe ich mir erst später vorgenommen; und kam dabei eigentlich immer zum Ziel (wenn auch vielleicht manchmal über Umwege). F1 hilft in den meisten Fällen.

10. Puh, mal überlegen:

- Strg + A, Strg + C, Strg + V (immernoch von mir präferierte Methode zum Duplizieren einer Ebene  )

- andere "kleine" Tastaturkürzel, die man immer wieder braucht (Werkzeuge auswählen, Farben umschalten etc.)

- diverse Auswahltools (auch Farbbereich auswählen)

- Graduationskurven, Farbton/Sättigung/Kontrast, Tonwertangleichung etc.

- Ebenenmodi

- Zeichenwerkzeuge, Kopier- und Reperaturstempel

- Verläufe und Füllungen

- einige Filter (meist Beleuchtungseffekte und Verzerrungsfilter und Unscharf maskieren)

- Fülloptionen (Schein, Abgeflachte Kante, Farbüberlagerung)

- Maskenebenen und Ebenensets

(Liste ist bestimmt unvollständig, weil aus dem Stehgreif)

Gruß
.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Juni 2005)

1. Ja. Ich glaube das ergibt sich bei vielen zwangsläufig - und wenn man am Firmenpc etwas privates macht, weil man sich PS nicht selbst kaufen möchte.

2. Photoshop 4/5, die Neuerungen habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf 
Aktuell ist PS 8 - also CS.

3. Die Frage kann ich schlecht beantworten. Ich beherrsche die meisten Anwendungen ziemlich schnell und intuitiv. Sicherlich überschreitet ein Programm die Anforderungen, wenn man das erste mal damit arbeitet. Mit jedem Tag lernt man aber etwas dazu und kann das Programm irgendwann so gut beherrschen, das man eher an die Grenzen des Programmes stößt.

4. Probleme hat man meistens mit den Funktionen, welche ein grundlegendes Wissen und/oder viel Erfahrung über ein Thema erfordern. Als Beispiel kann man z. B. Gradationskurven, Farbkanäle oder die Füllmethoden der Ebenen (Normal, Multiplizieren, etc.) nennen.

5. Bei mir ist es recht gemischt - Print (Flyer, Prospekte, Anzeigen, Zeitungen/Zeitschriften), Web (Banner, Layout). 

6. Ausprobieren, Handbuch, Fachbücher, Online, Menschen ausfragen die mehr Erfahrung haben, etc.
Einen Vergleich möchte ich mir nicht anmaßen. Ich bin eher Autodidakt und kann mich selbst lange mit einem Thema beschäftigen bis ich es begreife und beherrsche, andere Menschen lernen vielleicht anders besser.

7. Da ich selbst als Dozent gejobbt habe, halte ich nicht viel von Lern-DVDs. Wenn man Fragen hat, die den DVD-"Kurs" sprengen, sitzt man meist mit seinem Problem alleine da. Wer keine Zeit hat und sich zu Hause damit ein wenig damit befassen möchte, bitte .. sicherlich ist das ausreichend. Professionell wird man damit nicht.

8. Darf ich das dann nicht beantworten? Ich wäre für blinkende Hinweisfenster auf die F1-Taste und einen Vertrag der das Lesen des Handbuches fordert. 
Das Einzige was PS nicht einsteigerfreundlich macht ist der Preis.

9. Lang ist es her .. hmm. Als ich anfing habe ich nicht speziell Dinge machen wollen. Ich habe spielerisch alle Funktionen erforscht und mir Stück für Stück die meisten davon gemerkt. Irgendwann konnte ich dann die Funktionen auch kombinieren um ein Ziel zu erreichen. Ist vielleicht skurril, aber es funktioniert. 

10. Verschiebenwerkzeug, Auswahlwerkzeuge, Ebenen/Kanäle/Pfade, Aktionen, Protokoll, Als Kopie sichern, Farbregler, Pinselwerkzeuge, Radiergummi, Textwerkzeug.


----------



## Angel of DarknezZ (26. Juni 2005)

1. Privat

2. Mit Photoshop 7 hab ich angefangen und arbeite noch immer damit, weil ich mir CS nicht leisten kann.

3. Habe erst letztes Jahr mit Photoshop angefangen, das meiste habe ich durch ausprobieren herausgefunden und wenn ich nicht mehr weiter wusste, habe ich einfach Freunde gefragt und bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen brauchbaren Ersatz für Photoshop gefunden.

4. Zu Anfang fand ich bereits das Arbeiten mit den Ebenen sehr praktisch, die meisten Werkzeuge habe ich am Anfang auch gleich genutzt, nur mit Masken und Pfaden so wie den Filtern habe ich erst später erst angefangen, da ich mit ihnen zunächst leider nichts anfangen konnte. Vielleicht lag dies auch daran, dass ich nie in der Hilfe nachschlagen wollte und nur wenn ich wirklich nichtmehr weiter kam jemanden wegen einem Problem gefragt habe.

5. Bei mir sind es eigentlich nur Screendesign und Web.

6. Das meiste habe ich selbst versucht, wenn ich nichtmehr weiter kam, hab ich Freunde gefragt und bei ganz speziellen Sachen habe ich ein Tutorial gesucht oder wenn es dies nicht gab wieder selbst etwas probiert.

7. Habe noch nie damit gearbeitet.

8. Zunächst findet man nicht alle Funktionen, die sollten besser angeordnet und leichter zu finden sein und natürlich der Preis.

9. Ich wollte für ein Schulprojekt, wir sollten eine Seite über ein bestimmtes Tier schreiben, ein besseres Layout erstellen, was ich genau gemacht habe, weiß ich leider nicht mehr.

10.- Auswahlwerkzeuge
- verschiedene Werkzeugspitzen
- Verläufe
- Radiergummi
- Weichzeichnungsfilter
- Renderingfilter
- Ebenen,Kanäle Pfade
- Textwerkzeug
- Fülloptionen
- Verschiebenwerkzeug

Hoffe ich konnte helfen .


----------



## da_Dj (26. Juni 2005)

Dann fangen wir mal an ... 

1. Im moment privat, aber irgendwann vielleicht auch mal andersweitig (ab und an kommt auch jetzt schon mal 'ne "Auftragsarbeit", aber meist von Bekannten/Freunden/Verwandten, da nehm ich eher ungern was für  )

2. Angefangen mit der 6'er kurz bevor CS kam und das auch nur, um billig auf CS updaten zu können (hatte bei 'nem Bekannten die 7'er gesehen und die hats mir schon angetan, aber CS ... lecker  ) Ergo benutz ich jetzt CS. Dort finde ich die Ebenensets recht praktisch, Texte Pfaden folgen zu lassen ist ebenfalls nett. Ansonsten ist das CS ja generell weitaus "einfacher" weshalb ich es natürlich der etwas angestaubten 6'er vorziehe, da ich mit der 6'er eh wenig gemacht habe. Hätte ich wieder mal zu viel Geld wie damals wäre ein Update auf die 2'er CS schon im Gange, aber erstmal muss jetzt mein Auto weiter aufgewertet werden 

3. Mit 6 (und der beim Bekannten ausprobierten 7'er) kam ich anfänglich nur etwas schwerlich in Fahrt. Einige Funktionen haben mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. Erst nach ein paar Wochen als ich CS hatte wurde es besser, hat aber dennoch gedauert. Heute kann ich sagen, dass ich manchmal an Grenzen des Programmes stoße, früher lagen diese Grenzen bei mir selbst.

4. Bis ich endlich wusste wofür Maskierungs- und Quickmaskmodus waren hat es ein wenig gedauert und die Pfade waren anfänglich auch eher ein Ärgerniss statt einer Hilfe. Hat sich irgendwann gelegt, Tutorials und Web-Kompendien sei Dank.

5. Hauptsächlich im Screendesign, für rudimentären grafischen Aufbau von Websites oder einfach nur für Contests bei worth1000.com . Print/Flyer mach ich selten, daher fehlen mir hier leider noch einige Infos z.B. zur besseren Verwaltung des Farbraums (Druck und Screen sehen doch meist noch etwas unterschiedlich aus, aber nur minimal). Ansonsten just for fun, wenn ich Bilder einfach nur so mache.

6. Als erste Hilfe habe ich das Handbuch herangezogen, welches mir am Anfang kaum Hilfe bot, da PS einfach noch zu komplex war (darum siehts entsprechend aus, flog des öfteren inne Ecke  ) nachdem das Handbuch fast kaputt war musste ich öfter F1 um Hilfe fragen, bot ja leider auch nicht mehr  Hat nur einen sachten Einstieg gebracht. Danach kamen haufenweise Tutorials (hab mit festem Ziel vier Wochen jeden Tag zwischen 6 und 10 Stunden nur damit verbracht Tutorials zu machen). Nach dieser Phase a la Crash-Kurs hatte ich viel gelernt, danach kam fast nur noch Try&Error, heute selten nochmal ein Tutorial wenn ich ein Ergebniss auf meinem Weg einfach nich zum Ende bringen kann.

7. DVD nein, jedoch Videos, nicht nur hier auf der Seite, sondern haufenweise englische (in meiner Tutorials-Lernphase  ) diese hatten einen beeindruckenden Lerneffekt, da alles viel schneller und einfacher im Köpfchen war, als die staubtrockenen normalen Tut's.

8. Auch wenn ich mich nicht mehr unbedingt zu leicht fortgeschritten zählen würde, so meine ich, dass man in Form von Videos auf einer extra CD/DVD sicherlich noch einiges mehr als bisher beibringen könnte (teilweise sind die Eigenschaften einiger Funktionen/Werkzeuge doch recht seltsam erklärt), aber im Großen und Ganzen recht guter Einstieg.

9. Ziemlich lange her ... aber Formen die ich heute selbstredend mit dem Zeichenstift ziehe habe ich früher mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug erstellt, was recht aufwendig war, dort alles zu schneiden etc. bis es aussah wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Auch das Färben von ausgeschnittenen Sachen um die Farbechtheit mit dem Originalbild zu erhalten war ein schwerer Brocken (selbst heute gibts da ab und an noch Problemchen die ein wenig Zeit in Anspruch nehmen).

10. Zeichenstift sowie andere Pfadfunktionen, Pinsel (dann meist in Verbindung mit WACOM), Masken inkl. Quickmask, Textwerkzeug , Gauscher Weichzeichner, Reparatur-/Klonwerkzeug, Ebenenmodi sowie meine inzwischen geliebten Ebenensets, Auswahlwerkzeuge, alles zum angleichen von Farben (Farbton/Sättigung & Graduationskurve most recommend), Kontur füllen (manchmal auch über die Fülloptionen, meist aber direkt), Verschieben-Werkzeug und zu guter letzt Zoom ... und ich danke dem lieben Photoshop Gott für Hotkeys die einem wirklich sehr unter die Arme greifen (vor allem jetzt in CS wo sie frei belegbar sind) Waren jetzt mehr als zehn, aber PS wird so oder so breitbandig genutzt und bietet zu viele gute und oft benutzte Funktionen um sie auf Zahlen begrenzt abzutun.

Hoffe, kannst was damit anfangen 
Liebe Grüße ... da-Dj


----------

